
Signal-Flow Graph - mindcrime
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signal-flow_graph
======
mindcrime
I stumbled across a reference to this (known also as a "Mason Diagram") while
reading _Talking Nets: A Oral History of Neural Networks_.[1]

Walter Freeman's reaction to them piqued my interest, and I thought some of
the rest of you might find this of interest as well.

[1]:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=-l-yim2lNRUC&pg=PA29&lpg=P...](https://books.google.com/books?id=-l-yim2lNRUC&pg=PA29&lpg=PA29&dq=%22mason+diagrams%22&source=bl&ots=k68zCSEYzn&sig=FwDN5g49qgkNYvyRT66zm07tclk&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiEgrOIu-
zMAhWH6YMKHZ67BHAQ6AEIMzAG#v=onepage&q=%22mason%20diagrams%22&f=false)

